# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Ενδιαφέρον για κόμβο στο Ντράφι (#10892)

## svizi

Χαιρετώ,

μετά από πολύ καιρό αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ πάλι με το awmn. 
Επειδή έχω χαθεί με τα παιδιά από την Αν.Αττική είπα να ποστάρω εδώ. Αυτή την στιγμή ενδιαφέρομαι για ρόλο client με πιθανή την εγκτάσταση AP αν αυτό βολεύει.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας στο σκανάρισμα αλλά και αργότερα στην επιλογή εξοπλισμού καθώς έχω μείνει αρκετά πίσω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NetTraptor

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Με την marilia σε βλεπω μόνο.

----------


## svizi

> Δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Με την marilia σε βλεπω μόνο.


Και εγώ έτσι το βλέπω...
Προς dimis7 (#7187) βλέπεις μέλλον ή πολύ μακριά;

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν βλέπεστε. Το θέμα με το Ντραφι είναι ότι μάλλον πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ένας μικρος θύλακας μεταξύ των ενδιαφερόμενων και 2-3 έξοδοι να μοιράζεστε. Αλλιώς σας βλέπω γαϊτανάκι – σουβλάκι με λίγο bandwidth και άσχημο redundancy

----------


## svizi

Έτσι είναι αλλά δεν βλέπω και πολύ ενδιαφέρον από το Ντράφι.

----------


## spef

Αντε Στέφανε οργανώσου, άντε με το καλό....

----------


## svizi

Οργανώνομαι αλλά δεν βλέπω κόμβους....Άντε έλα για κανα scan...

----------


## svizi

Επιτέλους στήθηκε πιάτο 80cm + feeder + Bullet 2 για scanαρισμα.

Δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν ενθαρρυντικά. Σε αυτό δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον εξοπλισμό μου ( παλαιότητα όλων εκτός από Bullet ) 
είτε άγνοια σε τρόπους scanαρίσματος πλην NetStumbler.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια δεκτή.

----------


## romias

Γιατί NetStumblerί;
Το Bullet 2 σκανάρει.

----------


## svizi

Με το Bullet σκάναρα απλά δεν ξέρω αν πήγα σωστά 
από το Main -> Tools -> Site Survey και αν χρειάζονται κάποιες άλλες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## devilman

ναι ετσι καλά σκάναρες αλλά τι έπιασες? θα πρεπει να σκαναρεις προς κάθε κατευθυνση  ::

----------


## svizi

Δεν έπιασα τίποτα που να αρχιζει από awmn πάντως. 
Το παράξενο είναι ότι έπιανα το δικό μου ssid. Θα έπρεπε;

----------


## bonovas

αν δεν επιασες τιποτα αρα δεν πιανεις κατι, απο οτι ειδα εισαι σε γουβα ,δυσκολα να βγαλεις καποιο Link απο εκει , θα πρεπει να βρεις και κανενα γειτονα να μπορεσετε να βγειτε απο εκει μεσα μονος μαλλον δυσκολο. Συμβουλεψου και το wind

----------


## svizi

Ανέβηκα σήμερα κι άλλο σε ύψος ιστού χωρίς όμως αρχικό αποτέλεσμα. Μπορεί να χρειάζεται καλύτερη ευθυγράμμιση.
Πάντως βλέπω Αρτέμιδα ανάμεσα από δυο σπίτια.

----------

